

Wantrepreneur to Entrepreneur - evanjacobs
http://www.readwritehack.com/wantrepreneur-to-entreprenuer

======
a3_nm
Typo in title and url ("entreprenuer").

~~~
evanjacobs
Doh! Thanks, fixed.

